# Donovan



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some obedience shots from yesterday, August 28. Thank you Falon for the photos.

Some head shots. 



























Heeling.




























Jumping. I had sit him at the base of the 37" jump. This builds muscle and power for jumping.




























Then jumping in drive (just the last part).










And a photo of Deja running the blinds.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Donovan's very handsome.... he shows a lot of power through the heel work.. I really like that... You should be quite pleased.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

She should have a GPS on him, since it will show Nashville on or about 9/18


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Hahaha, Sue. LOL! Okay seriously though, what a HANDSOME dog!!! :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome boy! 
Enjoyed the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have not seen him in person for a while, so it will be great to see him again. He has really matured - but he looked like a mini adult dog when he was younger.....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He was 6 months old the last time you saw him. MUCH more mature in the body and starting to mature in the head.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hubba hubba! :wub:


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

He is a big hunk! I like him very much, and great pics.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice!
He looks huge heeling beside you.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Biggest dog I have ever worked. Glad I am not any shorter.  I now know why people have to heel with their hands out from their body. It is so one isn't hitting that big head. LOL

Another one of Miss Deja.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Oooo! Where's the LIKE button?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow , Lisa, nice dog , beautiful physical condition too !!

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What is going on in Nashville 9/18?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very handsome dog....can't wait to catch up to you so I can see him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The Mid-eastern regional working dog championships are Sept 16-18 in Greenville, Ohio. 2011 MER Championship Sue plans on steeling Donovan and taking him back to Nashville. 

I'm not that far away, Wayne. You can always come out to visit.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Ahhhh, So does Sue plan to dognap him from the regionals and sneak him to Nashville under cover??


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He has certainly grown into a handsome guy - every bit as good looking as he promised to be as I remember!

Really nice photos too!

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Come over to the ME Regionals on the 17th. We will be there.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, he's a big handsome boy!! Impressive!
Miss Deja is a cutie too


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

handsome dog


----------

